# pure gaming pc 45k from scratch



## rajhans (Mar 8, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: gaming, gaming and a little more of gaming!! would love to play games like battlefield3 and empire total war on high settings

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:45000 Rs...would b able to extend around 1-2k
*EDIT: Budget decreased to 35-40k*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Yes if required.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: not as important as cpu nd gpu...as i know the prices are up..250gb will do too...

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:yes, a new one...hd 22inch would be nice

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:none

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *May 2012 - First Week*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Yes

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Mumbai, so lamington road it is 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: hd6950 if possible in my budget... i want a very good graphics card to run high end games.

thanx!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2012)

AMD Phenom II 960T
Asus M5A97
Corsair DDR3 4 GB
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB
HD7850 (not available yet)
Corsair CX500W
Cooler Master Elite 430
Logitech Media Combo MK200
Dell ST2220L 21.5”

DVD Writer, UPS & speaker i have excluded for now. by May, there should be more price drop.


----------



## rajhans (Mar 8, 2012)

thanx 

will the hd7850 be able to run battlefield nd other such games on good settings?

and i was thinking about the x6 1090t...

any good new processors comin by may?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2012)

HD7850 is slightly slower than HD6950. difference shouldn't be noticeable.
Battlefield 3

Intel Ivy Bridge won't be out soon and launch price should be high.

960T is unlockable though its not guaranteed if it'll run stable. also if you go for 1090T, a highend GPU mayn't be possible. even with this config, total cost may cross 40k.


----------



## rajhans (Mar 8, 2012)

any idea about price of 7850?

and wont the x6 be future proof? for atleast 2-3 years maybe?


----------



## rajhans (Mar 8, 2012)

phenom x6 1090t - 9000
Asus M5A97 - 6500
hd7850 -?
Corsair DDR3 4 GB - 1500
WD Caviar Blue 500gb - 4000
Corsair CX500W - 3000
Cooler Master Elite 430 - ?
Logitech Media Combo MK200 - 1000
Dell ST2220L 21.5” - 8650

this leaves me with 11350.. 

any idea where i can save?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 8, 2012)

the 7850 is likely to cost 15k o.0, go for the phenom x4 955 and save 4k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 9, 2012)

@sam,only 7xxx online shop link i know of is gigabyte one from smc but there is a doubt regarding after sales support as it seems these gigabyte cards are not marketed by gigabyte india.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...re-price-list-spec-sheet-175.html#post1598749


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 9, 2012)

rajhans said:


> phenom x6 1090t - 9000 ---> Phenom II X4 960T
> Asus M5A97 - 6500
> hd7850 -? ---> 13-14k
> Corsair DDR3 4 GB - 1500 ---> 1200
> ...



corrected prices



rajhans said:


> any idea where i can save?



go with the config i suggested. get it from SMC & Flipkart and total should be within 40k.



whitestar_999 said:


> @sam,only 7xxx online shop link i know of is gigabyte one from smc but there is a doubt regarding after sales support as it seems these gigabyte cards are not marketed by gigabyte india.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...re-price-list-spec-sheet-175.html#post1598749



thats strange. AFAIk, AccelFrontline provides RMA service for Gigabyte. So they leave out GPU from all products Gigabyte sells.

acc to this, Accel should provide RMA for both motherboard as well as GPUs: Gigabyte opens support in India


----------



## rajhans (Mar 9, 2012)

hey, m an android fan too ...convinced so many ppl to buy..

on topic - 
1090t not possible? coz i wont be upgradng for around 2-3yrs...

and y flipcart? wont lamington road be better?


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 9, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 960	6830
Motherboard	ASUS M5A97	6600
RAM	Corsair DDR3 4 GB	1220
GPU	MSI R6850 Cyclone	8600
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1112
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 250 GB	3922
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II  520	3770
Monitor	Benq G222HDL	7400
KB + Mouse	Logitech MK200	710
Speakers	Altec Lansing BXR1221	1170
UPS	Intex 1 KVA	1800
TOTAL		45534


----------



## rajhans (Mar 11, 2012)

is the 960 unlockable to 6 cores?
if yes will it be stabe on the mobo mentioned?
and is it easy to do? i do a lot of rooting and flashing stuff on android so i think ill b able to do it...

this config will b good for 2-3yrs???

and which mobo for 1090T?? if the prices fall maybe i can buy...


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 11, 2012)

960T can be unlocked but stability purely depends on the chipset.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2012)

not exactly.960T is basically a 6 core phenom II processor which failed the quality check so instead of discarding entire processor amd disable 2 cores so that the cpu can be sold as a fully functional 4 core processor(intel also does this for some processors).the disabled 2 cores may or may not work correctly but since the quality check is of very high level so most of the times these disabled cores works for most of the time under most of the situations.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> HD7850 is slightly slower than HD6950. difference shouldn't be noticeable.
> Battlefield 3



Sam, sorry for being offtopic, but can you tell me that how will HD6950 perform when unlocked to HD6970 with extra shaders, against the HD7850? This question might also help the asker.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Sam, sorry for being offtopic, but can you tell me that how will HD6950 perform when unlocked to HD6970 with extra shaders, against the HD7850? This question might also help the asker.


Rather prefer overclocking HD 7850 instead of getting HD 6950 and unlocking to HD 6970.

HD 7850 = highly power efficient, runs very cool and will overclocks well.


----------



## rajhans (Mar 25, 2012)

still waiting for 7850 and may 

any more good configurations?
any price drops in hard disks expected?

and will i still get 960t by may?


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 25, 2012)

^^7850 is a really good option but wait and see what the Kepler has to offer in that segment. No drastic change in the HDD prices are expected this year. Better grab the 960T ASAP. The price of the same has been steadily increasing in flipkart, maybe due to low availability.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't think that we will see any more kepler cards in the coming 1 month coz they released the GTX680. HD7850 is a good choice, even i am waiting for it


----------



## rajhans (Mar 25, 2012)

the wait is too long!

cant buy it now...will buy everything together...

also ill be buying from lamington road....hope the 960t will still be der...

i should go for the 'BE' right?


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 25, 2012)

^^Yeah. This one


----------



## rajhans (Mar 25, 2012)

thanx man...

but its almost 7k now....if i can add 2k which processor would be better?

will depend on the price of 7850..


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 25, 2012)

^^Obviously the Phenom II 1090T. BTW the HD 7850 is priced at $260. IMO when it comes to India it'll be around 14-15k.


----------



## rajhans (Apr 8, 2012)

Well still one month to go for my new pc .

sorry this thread is getting old and long but hav to be really sure which one to buy.. 

as the hd7850 is out can i have it in my budget? it should  be around 15k by first week of may right?

can u plz suggest a rig with hd7850 in it for around 45k?

thank u all


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 8, 2012)

^^One more month right? Let's wait and see what Ivy Bridge & Kepler has to offer in the budget range. You can confirm your rig then buddy.


----------



## rajhans (Apr 8, 2012)

ok thanx...but still a new good rig would be appreciated


----------



## rajhans (Apr 17, 2012)

hey guys,
just two weeks left for me to buy my awesome PC.
Plz help me with some final builds 

Also im *decreasing my budget* a bit. Its *RS 35,000 - 40,000* now.

And i was thinking of getting a hd7750. That saves up a lot of cash since i dont have to buy a PSU for it. So, will it be good enough for 20 or 22 inch moniter?

A good looking case would be nice. And ill go for a x6 1100T. So a good motherboard along with that which can sustain future graphic card updates.

Thanx a lot 
Dunno what i would do if this forum wasnt der. Would have been cheated with a bulldozer probably


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 17, 2012)

^^For gaming at full HD, 6850 is the bare minimum. Get the cheapest quad core Phenom available or grab the i3 & invest on a better GPU.


----------



## iGamer (Apr 18, 2012)

rajhans said:


> And i was thinking of getting a hd7750. That saves up a lot of cash since i dont have to buy a PSU for it. So, will it be good enough for 20 or 22 inch moniter?
> 
> A good looking case would be nice. And ill go for a x6 1100T. So a good motherboard along with that which can sustain future graphic card updates



For purely gaming PC you should invest more on GPU than on CPU.
Even if you OC the CPU to extremes your GPU will probably bottleneck it in gaming at high settings.
You will need min 6870 to play BF3 at high settings(1080p) at respectable frame rates. See this
Games depend more on GPU power hence get a 7850 or 7870 and a X4 960T or i3/i5.


----------



## rajhans (Apr 18, 2012)

Can u suggest a full rig please?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2012)

rajhans said:


> Also im *decreasing my budget* a bit. Its *RS 35,000 - 40,000* now.



you can either take the config i posted. change the motherboard to Gigabyte 880G based one (check flipkart). GPU to HD7770 (bare minimum) & PSU to Corsair CX430W. That way you should have total down to 36-37k.



rajhans said:


> And i was thinking of getting a hd7750. That saves up a lot of cash since i dont have to buy a PSU for it. So, will it be good enough for 20 or 22 inch moniter?



desi PSU + HD7750 won't be the best mix. And HD7750 will struggle with games run on Full HD for sure.



rajhans said:


> A good looking case would be nice. And ill go for a x6 1100T. *So a good motherboard along with that which can sustain future graphic card updates.*



a good looking case. 1100T. this will account for ~15k. if you skip on a PSU & go for a slow GPU, later you'll feel the need for upgrading GPU. instead a mid range processor will be better. you ca spend 2k & get Hyper 212 Evo and overclock it to squeeze out extra 20% performance.

also please explain the bold line.


----------



## rajhans (Apr 18, 2012)

ok, ill check out the config which you recommend.


I thought 7750 dosent need a PSU. It draws its power from the PCIe socket. I read it on reviews.


About the bold line, i meant a motherboard which will be compatible with future graphic cards. I dont know much srry. 


Can the hd7770 and FSP saga will fit in 10k? Cant seem to find the proper price for 7770...

Thanx man.


----------



## SunE (Apr 18, 2012)

7770 itself is 10k. Check it out on flipkart.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 19, 2012)

SunE said:


> 7770 itself is 10k. Check it out on flipkart.



Don't even think of buying a GPU from flipkart.

*@OP* - GIGABYTE GV-R7770 5-1GD.

But couple of hundred bucks more can buy you a 6850. The best card in that range.


----------



## rajhans (Apr 19, 2012)

But can anyone comfirm wether 7750 needs  a PSU? 

I would be able to play on a bit less settings...

Thanx Rigod


----------



## SunE (Apr 19, 2012)

^@ RiGOD why shouldn't we buy a GPU from flipkart? Anything wrong?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2012)

nothing wrong with flipkart.it is just that flipkart prices are a bit higher compared to major markets like nehru place,delhi & lamington road,mumbai & some major online shops like smcinternational,theitwares etc.if you can afford the time & it is not very costly to travel to these markets then you can get gpu from these markets at lower price else flipkart is very good especially its service if you are not too confident about using online shopping sites since flipkart offers 30 day no question asked replacement warranty besides the official product warranty.


----------



## rajhans (Apr 20, 2012)

I went to lamington road today, couldnt find x4 anywhere(saw 6 shops), even prime didnt have them.

This is the quotation from prime, 

Phenom x6 1055t + asus m5a97 - 13300
Sapphire hd 7750 - 7050
20 inch moniter  - 5950
4gb ddr3 1333 gskill - 1200 and crosshair 1600mhz- 1650
1tb seagate - 5250

About PSU, will a 350w be sufficient? 

Is this good?
Thanx..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2012)

No 350w is not anywhere near sufficient. Which 350w did they offer? Get atleast a Corsair CX430v2. Although something beefier like  Seasonic S12II-520 is recommended.
Price otherwise of the components donot look bad.


----------



## rajhans (Apr 20, 2012)

But i wont be overclocking it....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

which 350W was the shopkeeper selling? Compare price of that 350W & a 430-500W unit. difference usually should be around 500 bucks. if so, go for the latter unit.


----------



## rajhans (Apr 20, 2012)

i just asked here if the 350w would be ok. Prime told me the rate of a 500W silverstone. Rs 3000.

Plz suggest me a minimum required but good quality PSU, coz it upsets the budget a bit...

Rest is ok i guess?

about the graphics card, thats all wad i can go for. I will tone done the settings.

EDIT : is this a good one? -  *Corsair Builder Series VS 450 Power Supply*


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

7750 is ok if you find it for same price as HD6770. 

Go for that PSU. Its a new intro from Corsair. Else check Corsair CX430W.


----------



## rajhans (Apr 20, 2012)

cool... thanx 

just a few days more... will let u know if anythin comes up


----------



## rajhans (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry guys its me again...

Just 8-9 days more for my PC but still more budget cuts 

Its now Rs. 38000. Yes, whole pc for 38k..

My build so far-
Phenom x6 1055t + m5a97 = 13300
sapphire hd 7750                  = 7050
20inch moniter dell               = 6000
1 TB                                             = 5000
Ram 4gb                                 =  1300

Rest u decide plz...some low cost case, and also psu.
Ups, keyboard, mouse, speakers, optical drive... HELP


----------



## rajhans (May 2, 2012)

Anyone?
Plz just a few days left...need some suggestions..


----------

